# Farscape model kits info.



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

Does anyone have, or have info on where to get a model of Moya, or a DRD, from the series Farscape?

Any help appreciated,
Sincerely,
Scorp. :wave:

"No matter where you go, there you are." - B.B


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

I don't know if they ever made a Farscape kit of this. I do know that they made figurines of the characters.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

DRD
http://goldenarmor.com/farscape-drd/

Moya
http://www.federationmodels.com/model_kits/starscape/default.htm

google is our friend


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Would that Moya be 1/2500?


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

its about 16-18 inches long, whatever that works out to be in scale


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

Wow! Gots to get me a DRD and paint em up as "1812". That would be sooo cool zipping round the house.

Thanks!

Sincerely,
Scorp.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

All I know is that Moya is a pretty big ship, and that Leviathans can grow to be even bigger (the one that Crichton was on for a while was _*immense!*_), so scale would be a matter of judgment.


----------



## Styrofoam_Guy (May 4, 2004)

I just started watching this series and I am liking it. The Moya model sounds interesting.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Also, Alfred Wong makes a Prowler

http://www.alfredsmind.ca/productspg.html

And SOMEbody, I forgot who, makes Talyn.
Check at Starship Modeler.


----------



## cdiak (Mar 21, 2012)

*Farscape One Model*

Anyone know where I could get John's Farscape One craft? The Delta wing lifting body minishuttle? I have seen that there does exist a resin kit somewhere, but can't seem to actually be able to find one that is for sale. Thanks!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Check the Starship Modeler Store There was a _Farscape One_ in 1/72 scale once upon a time and it's a very nice kit. I had one in my stash a couple years back, but sold it when Thinning The Herd. Casting was by BLAP! Models, so it was a superb, clean kit.


----------



## TZY (Mar 5, 2016)

*Got some Kits*

Hi guys ... 
I got some kits if your interested . 
The DRD 1/2 scale , Talyn, Marauder, the Transport pod,Pilot ..in large and small versions and the Pilot with console. Got others planned in the future. 
You can find these kits at Modeler Magic under Hunk of Junk Productions.

Hope this helps.
T


----------

